# New Here - New to Soap - Got a Cow



## KCMachan (Jan 22, 2014)

Last night I told my husband I wanted to buy some goat milk soap from Etsy. He said "you have a jersey cow. make your own"

So here I am. I know nothing about making soap but whenever I get a moment I will set down and learn as much as I can.

Looks like this is a good place to learn!

Anyway. The reason I posted this here is because I am looking for a simple milk soap recipe to try. 

I admit I am terrible with internet searching.. cant sit in front of a computer for long enough to find anything. So I would appreciate a veteran soaper to take pity on me and just say "this is what you need to buy and this is what you need to do" LOL

Thanks in advance
Kristy


----------



## lsg (Jan 22, 2014)

First read, read, read. Here are a couple of websites to get you started.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

Watch all four of her videos for beginners making cp soap.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6ttCSrLJI&list=PLAADF6209996265D2[/ame]



and read this book-- Milk Soapmaking: The Smart and Simple Guide to Making Lovely Milk Soap from Scratch by Anne L. Watson.


----------



## Lin (Jan 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWnqXTqZTvU

And check out lots of her videos  I'd start from the beginning with her oldest videos to get the basics of soapmaking.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry kcmachan, unfortunatley research is the best and safest way to learn. I dont have any milk recipes,as i am still learning myself, but i am jealous that you have access to jersey milk. Very rich compared to what we normally have access to. When you do learn about soaping, add that to the fact that you can make any sort of milk you want (full cream, skim, etc.) your soaps are going to be so luxurious! good luck


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 22, 2014)

I second what Lin said: the link she gave you is to soaping101 videos. She's easy to listen....doesn't talk too much, sets a good pace, and explains things
well!

(I'm not a soapmaker yet....but I'm watched a lot of her videos)

Have fun, and take good care of that jersey. They are lovely creatures!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2014)

There is no quick and easy way to start out.  You really need to ready, research and gather as much information as you can.  Others have given you good places to start.  Welcome to the forum, there is a lot of great information and people here.


----------



## neeners (Jan 23, 2014)

research research research!!!!!  everyone has provided you with great links to start off with.  if you watch many of the Soap Queen and Soaping101 videos, it's a great start.

another thing you need to do is go to your nearest store and see what oils are easy for you to obtain.  that will affect your soap recipe as well.

and lastly, welcome!!


----------



## green soap (Jan 23, 2014)

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/how-to-make-a-goat-milk-castile-bar-soap/

Above is a link for a step by step tutorial-pictorial that I wrote for making a castile goat milk soap.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 23, 2014)

As someone with little patience, you should fit in well here.  Despite the fact that few of us have any (patience) it is one of the main things you will need to learn.  Soaps take a while to cure before they are ready to use (4 - 8 weeks for some kinds and up to a year for Castile) You have been given a lot of good links and reading here will give you more insight than you could possible imagine, but researching as much as you can is key! There is a search feature in the corner for specifics and recipes in the recipe section, but there is so much more to soaping (especially soaping safely) then just having a recipe.  Your best bet is to just start reading and keep reading until you have a complete game plan on what you are doing and ask questions on things you can't find specifically in the forum (which won't be much).


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 23, 2014)

"Welcome" to you and "Mooo" to your cow (they'll understand!)

If you have little patience, I would avoid making a Castile or another soap with a very high OO % for now - it apparently requires a long cure to get to the stage where it is a good soap (as Miranda said, some don't touch theirs for a YEAR!) but on these links above you'll be fine.

It might be hard, but taking the time to read notes and watch videos on it means that you will know more about what will happen next and what to be prepared for.


----------



## Relle (Jan 23, 2014)

KCMachan said:


> I admit I am terrible with internet searching.. cant sit in front of a computer for long enough to find anything. So I would appreciate a veteran soaper to take pity on me and just say "this is what you need to buy and this is what you need to do" LOL
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Kristy



Welcome Kristy, your lucky to have a cow. 

There is no quick way to knowledge, sitting in front of the computer, reading posts, reading books is the only way it can be achieved, you will feel more satisfied researching yourself than having someone give you what you what on a plate.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Kristy and welcome!

Impatient?  Antsy?  Can't sit still?  You are a perfect candidate for walking, running, skipping, sitting on a park bench or mountain top rock while reading from your tablet or e-reader.  Anne Watson's book on milk soapmaking is available for 99 cents here.  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GTSS5OK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Exercise and research.  Kill two birds with one stone.  :clap:


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2014)

If you go to Millersoap.com she has a lot of tried & true recipes and information on her site. It is a very good starting point. I certainly did not spend months reading about making soap, I found millersoap.com and proceeded to make my first batch of lard soap. Five years later I still have a bar of my first soap


----------



## Cutter (Jan 30, 2014)

What's your cow's name? Have you got a picture of the cow? What kind of cow is she?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought she said it was a jersey.




Ever heard a buck toothed cow?
.
.
.
.
mmmmMMOOOOOOOF


----------

